# Mig Welder Opinions Please



## jocat54 (Jan 12, 2013)

I have about convinced myself that I want, not need, a new mig welder and have been looking at a lot of them online and reading their reviews. I have narrowed my picks down to a Hobart 190 or the Hobart 210MVP both a lot of money for me. Leaning toward the 210MVP.

Would appreciate ya'lls thoughts.

I haven't ruled out a good used one.......but they seem pretty scarce around here.


----------



## xalky (Jan 12, 2013)

Both of those Hobarts are similar except the 210 has a little more capacity. They seem like good welders for what they are. They have gas capability, which is what you want. Have you checked craigs list for used mig welders? In my area I've seen some really heavy duty Lincoln and Miller welders for about $1000. Of course they're big and heavy, but man, they're real heavy machiney, capable 100% duty cycles.

It really all depends on what you want to do. If your just looking to weld occasionally and not planning on welding heavy frame materials, the Hobarts above will be sufficient for most homeowner stuff up to about 3/8".


----------



## Rbeckett (Jan 12, 2013)

A good used Millermatic 210 can be had for around 7-8 hundred.  They originally sold at discount for 1377 From IOC.  I have one with the 3035 spool gun and it is a beast for a 200 amp welder..  Keep your eyes open and go with the 210 MVP if you buy new or have a look at Welding supplies at IOC's website.  I got both of my Millers from them and they arrived at my door in 3 days direct from the wharehouse near Atlanta Ga.  My MM210 has 2 gas systems and two whip connections so No Changepver hassles, just pick up the gun you want and go to work.  It also holds the very economical 33# rolls of ER70-S wire too.   Tahe a look at the 211 from Miller now.
Bob


----------



## Uglydog (Jan 13, 2013)

The most difficult thing for me when deciding on tools for a new adventure is estimating my capacity. As best your able think about the thickness, types of metal, and how often you plan to use your welder. These and even less expensive ones are more than adequate for some applications. Alternatively, you may soon wish that you had more amps or other bells and whistles. 

Some things to consider.
How many amps can the electrical service where you think you will be using your welder safely supply (I max out at 60amps based on gauge of wire to my garage, this was a limiting factor for my TIG)?
Do you have 220 capability?
Do you need it portable (do you want a 220v/120v, and bottle size)?
Will you be doing stainless or aluminum (you will need pulse)?
What is the thickness of metals you think you will need to weld (thicker means more amps...)?
 Do you have a gas supplier in your area, or are willing to drive to/get deliveries from (usually not a problem, however it may impact size and number of bottles)?
Do you have room to store the unit when not in use? Will it fit where you plan to store it?
Is there a service center in your area that is willing and able to service the welder you are looking at?

Sometimes it is best to save cash a little longer and purchase a larger welder.
Sometimes a larger welder is way over the top and completely unnecessary. 

These questions and others don't come with easy answers. However, attempting to get answers may actually be less expensive long term.


----------

